# My new (to me) Projector arrived today!



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought a Sony VW VLP100 "Ruby" and it got here safely today. I am catching a flight to Orlando for vacation so only fired it up for an hour but so far it looks great!
I bought it for $750 and owner thought it had around 300 hrs, timer show 190 so thats a nice bonus, it has no scratches or flaws as it was used breifly as a demo at the CES and in showroom then boxed up and forgot about. I also got the mount for it thrown in so I think it was a steal, boy this thing is huge, very pretty but throws off some heat. My digital therm says 99.3 at exhaust so I am glad I have a seperate AC unit in my HT cause in summer I am sure gonna need it. This thing is also power hungry at 650w in operation so Al Gore wont be smiling if he comes over lol. I flipped my old Panasonic for $400 (and to be honest that was a deal as they go for more but hooked up a neighbor plus gave him an extra 92in screen) so I am out peanuts for this oldy but goodie
Ok sorry to ramble, just excited. Cheers


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

chadnliz said:


> I bought a Sony VW VLP100 "Ruby" and it got here safely today. I am catching a flight to Orlando for vacation so only fired it up for an hour but so far it looks great!
> I bought it for $750 and owner thought it had around 300 hrs, timer show 190 so thats a nice bonus, it has no scratches or flaws as it was used breifly as a demo at the CES and in showroom then boxed up and forgot about. I also got the mount for it thrown in so I think it was a steal, boy this thing is huge, very pretty but throws off some heat. My digital therm says 99.3 at exhaust so I am glad I have a seperate AC unit in my HT cause in summer I am sure gonna need it. This thing is also power hungry at 650w in operation so Al Gore wont be smiling if he comes over lol. I flipped my old Panasonic for $400 (and to be honest that was a deal as they go for more but hooked up a neighbor plus gave him an extra 92in screen) so I am out peanuts for this oldy but goodie
> Ok sorry to ramble, just excited. Cheers


Sounds fun.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Great deal on a great PJ. Nicely done. I would be excited too!


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy the Ruby for a give away price :T


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks.......my carpenter is helping me mount the beast on Tuesday...she is a very sucker!


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Well I got her up and mounted, my carpenter charged me $50 but thats a steal for what was needed (we have become friends after alot of work here so I got a deal).
Mounting it was a pain as there is no horizontal shift so you have to be exact and room must not have been square, moving the screen 1 inch was much easier so we did that instead of pulling unit down again.
Much deeper and more movie like picture than that of the Panasonic 720P I swapped out, not that the Panasonic looked bad cause it didnt but it has a more candy colored look where the Sony is smoother if this makes sense. May at times miss the light cannon in the Panasonic but its not a big deal, far less then I assumed based on specs.
I had the old unit mounted on a DIY shelf suspended from ceiling with chain, this is mounted with a factory mount and looks much cleaner than I did before............happy camper here!
All in all I am all smiles for $800 installed............I got lucky this time!!!! Cheers


----------

